# UOA Elf Excellium NF 5w40



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Did my Oil Sample with ELF on my Supercharged 24V VR6.
I had to correct Blackstone on make and model of the car, originally they thought it was a R32' engine and they didn't put the name of the oil.
Anyway, I think overall result is pretty good, they say Copper was little high but nothing serious, probably due to my blowers baring.
Also, I don't know why viscosity was kinda low, but Im thinking it might be because of high octane fuel and some heavy dyno runs for race file testing.....also, I used 100 oct. fuel ofter so it might have something to do with the viscosity being kinda low, what do you guys think of that....on Elf's data sheet it says viscosity is at 14.05.
Also, car was driven occasionally with mostly short trips and a lot of hard driving with 100 oct.
I think flashpoint was pretty good at 415 and my TBN was also good at 5.0










_Modified by rajvosa71000 at 9:52 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: UOA Elf Excellium NF 5w40 (rajvosa71000)*

Interesting UOA. The first thing that jumps out at me is the viscosity. It is almost a 20 weight. Flashpoint was high and Manganese, often an indicator of fuel dilution, was zero so fuel dilution is not likely the cause. That leaves good old fashioned shearing.
The second thing was the copper. It would be nice to find the source of that. Does your car have an oil cooler? That might be the source if so. Also u may want to check other v6 UOAs to see if they also had high copper. Copper can come from bearing wear but you r lead is only 1 so I wouldn't expect bearings to be the source. 
edit:
blackstone's universal average is 5ppm Cu so your copper is high
Here are typical copper levels for the 2.0 FSI FYI. Not comparable because different engine though. The first one on the chart had iron of 62 so that UOA is not typical. the next highest one is 12. Again though different engine.








Interesting that elf uses lots of magnesium as an additive just like syntec does. I would switch to a more shear stable oil as shearing to a 20 weight in that many miles is not good. I would look for an oil with a high HTHS value that is going to hold up better.


_Modified by saaber2 at 11:03 AM 4-9-2009_


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

yea, the viscosities are certainly lower than recommended... like saaber said, the flashpoint looks ok, so fuel dilution is not the cause. would consider changing the oil a little sooner next time.
from all the 2.0T UOA's floating around, significant amounts of copper are only present during the break in period. After the first 10k miles or so, copper should fall off to values less than 5. I would say that there is the potential that the low viscosity was causing some extra bearing wear for this fill. Here is another graph to show you how copper trends.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

hmmm, now you got me thinking about the copper, the only thing I could think of is the blower since it gets oil too.
I don't have a oil cooler tho, but it does say in they report not to look at the avarage unit, it says to compare it to the "unit/location average"
That oil had also a lot of short trips in cold temperature, not sure if that would cause it to be little higher


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Must be the blower causing the copper. The one 2.0 FSI that had high copper had other wear metals high also. Your other wear metals look good.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (saaber2)*

I hope it is...I'll try to change the oil sooner next time....it's been in the car for about 5 months, and it only gets driven during the weekend


----------

